# Can i have graphics card on intel d945gcpe



## vibhash11 (May 31, 2010)

I have intel d945gcpe and wants a graphics card for it. Please tell me Is it possible ?

just want to know that it is possible or not. By the way i think i have 2 pci slots not pci-e.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can use a PCI GPU.


----------



## vibhash11 (May 31, 2010)

Tyree said:


> You can use a PCI GPU.


Yes that's the problem I talked at store and they told me its not possible and when i asked at every site i can regarding this question they said its possible.

So can you please suggest one Nvidia graphics card around Rs.2000 or 45$-50$
for it.

Computer specs:

Motherboard: Intel D945gcpe
Ram: 1.5gb 
Hard disk : Need upgrade 40 gb (can i have 500 gb hard disk on this motherboard)
OS: XP


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048 1069609642&name=PCI


----------



## vibhash11 (May 31, 2010)

Amd_Man said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048 1069609642&name=PCI


Thanks but can you please suggest only 1.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are you looking to use the card for?
If for example it's gaming save your money and invest it in a different system, a PCI card is a lot slower then AGP or PCIe I doubt you'll be happy with the results.


----------



## vibhash11 (May 31, 2010)

After a lot of research i found I have 2 5v 32 bit PCI slot. A processor of 64 bit. And want the graphics card for watching HD videos and yes a little bit of gaming also.

SO please suggest 1


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes we know you have PCI slots here is a PCI card> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131325

They are expensive for the chipset on the card, and I don't think you will be pleased with the end result.


----------



## vibhash11 (May 31, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Yes we know you have PCI slots here is a PCI card> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131325
> 
> They are expensive for the chipset on the card, and I don't think you will be pleased with the end result.


Thanks but one question the graphics card is of 64 bit and my slot is 5v 32bit PCI slot. So can this create any problem ?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

None at all, the bit width of the video RAM means nothing to the rest of the PC let alone the PCI slot. In short, nothing to worry about!


----------



## vibhash11 (May 31, 2010)

ebackhus said:


> None at all, the bit width of the video RAM means nothing to the rest of the PC let alone the PCI slot. In short, nothing to worry about!


One more question i want you to see the base of this card

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131325

Now see 5v 32bit PCI slot

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:PCI_Keying.png

the card has two notches and slot has only one.


----------

